# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ГАДАНИЕ на детей. У Вас будет мальчик и... мальчик))

## Уралочка

*ГАДАНИЕ на детей. 
У Вас будет мальчик и... мальчик???))*



Думаете от молодых зависит КТО будет первенец? :Grin:  
Вовсе НЕТ! Только гости могут решить этот серьёзный вопрос))) :Taunt: 

Игровой блок подразумевает массовость))) Рассчитан на 15-20 минут))

В комплект входит полное описание, музыкальное оформление , *ВИДЕО* с мастер класса)

*Стоимость 800р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

ИМЕННО В ЭТОМ ИГРОВОМ БЛОКЕ БУДЕТ ВОТ ТАКАЯ СМЕШНЯШКА))) :Yahoo:

----------

